# Looking for Schutzhund Clubs/Training in NC



## hoplite6 (Jun 18, 2012)

Anyone out there know of any or recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Carolina German Shepherd Working Dog Club - Welcome to our homepage!
They have a big show each year in the Spring (Mar) also. I will likely go next year and I wanted to see if you wanted to enter that show for fun. I can handle Baron and take care of the specifics/equipment/etc. Will PM you in a second with details. I think you guys would really enjoy it!


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

hoplite6 said:


> Anyone out there know of any or recommendations?
> 
> Thanks.


Stan Trustman is over at Triangle SchH club and Art Collins is at Fayetteville SchH club


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I am in the Fayetteville Schutzhund club! It's a great club. Send me a pm of you have any questions.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

robk said:


> I am in the Fayetteville Schutzhund club! It's a great club. Send me a pm of you have any questions.


Tell Art and Patty.... Keith and Val said hi!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Will do!


----------



## hoplite6 (Jun 18, 2012)

Rob...I just talked to Patty and she invited myself and Baron down tonight to meet and watch some training. Looking forward to it. Thanks for the help and information.


----------

